# My R34 GT-R Vspec II N�r



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

*My R34 GT-R Vspec II Nür*

Some snaps of my newly acquired GTR. I just had it registered 2 days ago. 

Massive thanks to my friend Jan for snapping the pics. You can visit his website on the link at the bottom. 









































































OZ Car Sightings

I have some small plans for it. Power FC D-Jetro & Tomei Dump pipes are in my room ready to go in.

New set of wheels (probably silver LMGT4 in 19x10.5, +15) are on the list of things to do next. 

Enjoy!


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

That looks very nice bloke any pics under the bonnet ..i don't mind the wheels they look very JDM Nissan ah !! I was surprised to see the Prodrive logo ?? 

But very nice example V II NUR


----------



## v-spec ste (Nov 20, 2007)

Very nice car:thumbsup:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Some really nice pictures there of a lovely R34 GTR.. 

Black is an immense colour, just a shame it is so hard to keep clean..


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Nice car and some fantastic pictures


----------



## FOXR34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Great car mate.I actually like the look of the wheels too!!


----------



## Krambry (Oct 24, 2008)

Yer bud, them wheels look good, very nice. very smart sir:thumbsup:


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Very nice! I was actually thinking of getting those rims before I got my current ones. Looks good.

Any shots of the engine bay or interior?


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Lovely:thumbsup:


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Cracking car mate :bowdown1: I think the wheels look really well on it - I would be leaving them on :clap:


----------



## Krambry (Oct 24, 2008)

here here!!:chuckle:


----------



## GT-R Creations. (Nov 27, 2008)

Stunning NuR Edition man !!


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Very nice mate


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Superb pictures of a stunning Nur


Terje.


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks, guys. The car is truly amazing - it exceeded my expectations by far. 

I'll grab some interior/engine bay shots soon.


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Update..

New wheels! Volk GTC, 19x10.5, +11 - 275/30/19 Hankook K107 tyres.


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

The cars looks very nice, must be a real head turner! 

I have grown to like those pro-drive wheels, although these new ones look good also.
It might just be me, but the front wheels look a bit "too" deep (if thats possible), having said that the new wheels make the stance of the car :thumbsup:

Any other plans for the car?


----------



## Jaffa (Oct 9, 2006)

I was looking at the pictures on the first page and thinking that the wheels were too small and you really needed a set of 19's on there 

good choice!


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks, guys.

Nas - Did you mean deep as in the ride height? Or the offset of the wheel? 

Plans? Well, purchasing anything at the moment hurts the pocket big time, but i am 'planning' for some 6 piston Alcon/ 365mm rotor brakes next. Then it'll be time for more power, as i've already gotten used to the car in its tuned state!


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

Nice!!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Very nice indeed..


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

New wheels make the car look 100x better, good choice


----------



## joearmour (Jun 22, 2008)

The car looks mint as it is. Im liking the wheels.


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

Huy said:


> Thanks, guys.
> 
> Nas - Did you mean deep as in the ride height? Or the offset of the wheel?
> 
> Plans? Well, purchasing anything at the moment hurts the pocket big time, but i am 'planning' for some 6 piston Alcon/ 365mm rotor brakes next. Then it'll be time for more power, as i've already gotten used to the car in its tuned state!


Sorry,I mean the Offset of the wheel when reffering to "Deep".

More power any estimates?, I am not sure what it is but I have always thought if I got to own a Rare Nur spec R34, I would keep it fairly standard - to keep it like a collectors car etc. Well I guess you can't really go wrong with increased Stopping power.


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm not planning anything drastic, but some bigger brakes are definitely on the cards - nothing sexier than a big set of brakes!


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

black nur. my dream car.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

very nice nur

new wheels look good but I've always fancied the pro-drive wheels....


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Little update for my Datsun Nur:

Here we go. Brand new Volk Racing TE37, 19x10.5, +12, Bronze. Still needs center caps and maybe some blue wheel nuts to match the valve stems. 

Couldn't call myself a real Volks fan without a set of TE37s. Haha. This is my 3rd set of Volks, and these TE's are friggin' awesome. They're bloody light, too. You can feel the difference through corners. 

I'm sure many people prefer the GTCs, but it was just too much bling for me. It was pretty funny when the guy at the shop asked me how much these 'chromies' cost me. Hadn't been there before, but they were cool and took care when removing/remounting tyres.
Yes, i know TE37s have been done to death blah blah.. This is true, but it works so damn well with the R34 GTR. They were for sale (seller didn't even get to see them) and i jumped on it. 
Much happier with these puppies. They'll do, for now.  I'm sure i'll have try another set of wheels next year. 

Time to fulfill my dream and get some massive brakes under there. Then it's onto genuine Z-tune kit and retune for cams/hi-flow cat. Well, that's the plan..
























































(The van is my daily. Couldn't leave it out!)


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Bronze works superb against the black..

Blue lugs would work with your valve stems nicely. And a centre caps are a must!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I agree TE's have been done to death but like you say they work so well with the car that that is why they have been done so much, because it looks so nice.


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

Great looking car:thumbsup:


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Love the new wheels!!!!


----------



## tangomatt (Jun 15, 2007)

There is something about a black car and bronze wheel combination, it just looks so right. Welcome to the TE37 brigade. However, for some reason, my rear wheels, which are exactly the same offset and width, sit more flush with the outer guard than yours.


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

new wheels are savage, really set the car off


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Cant beat TE's.

Very sexy car!!!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Great wheels mate. So much better than gtc's believe me


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Cheers, guys.  Desperately needs some big brakes under there! Sometimes i feel like the stock Brembo's just aren't enough. 

Matt - Yeah, i noticed that. Perhaps it's my alignment?


----------



## romITR (Feb 12, 2009)

Very nice look mate !!


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Recently added these Hasemi carbon diffuser fins:


































Big thanks to Matty for getting these!


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Love those fins they make the back end look mean as hell.


----------



## tangomatt (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey Huy,

You are as addicted as I am with modifying our 34s. You just can't stop, can you? LOL.

They look mean, but be careful on inclined planes and oversized speed humps as it doesn't take much of an impact to scrap those elongated fins off!


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Haha, Matt, i think your addiction is on another level to mine! I can probably count the amount of mods on all my fingers. My new years resolution is to spend more on the car, though.  

Yeah, i'm very careful going over speed bumps. They are pretty expensive fins, and i'd be very upset if i damaged them.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Very nice car mate :clap:

Great choice on the TE's and the rear diffusor :thumbsup:


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Awesome car; and nice fins :thumbsup:


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for the inspiration, Johnny.  Wouldn't have known about the fins if it weren't for your car!


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Very nice 34, you have done a great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

those wheels are much nicer,how are the fins attatched


----------



## range (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice car, those fins look stunning!


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Went for a little cruise with some friends a few weekends back. My friend, Josh, took some amazing shots. Enjoy! 










































As far as my car goes...brakes will be replaced next.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Lovely!! 

Brakes hey?! I want to change the ones on my 34GTR too..


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Has always been a dream of mine.  Big brakes under sexy wheels = tears of joy. 

Unfortunately, however, the price of quality brakes also brings a tear...Haha.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

huy looks nice 

thought you bought your mus?


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

very nice, anymore pics of the soup


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Project Mu brakes come in such a dodgy colour!!


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Holding off on the Project Mu's for now. Still deciding which setup i want. 

This is my friend's Supra:


















HKS 3.1, T51R SPL, RE30s, Greddy brakes etc. Crazy car.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Huy; I would choose from either Endless, AP Racing, the really big Brembos or an Alcon set up; although I have no idea how the Alcon calipers look..


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Alcon/AP definitely the most sensible buy in terms of performance/price imo. 

Sexy!


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Haven't updated this for a while. I've just been enjoying the car and happy my bank account isn't in debt.  Going to put some carbon pieces in the engine bay, and perhaps look at another set of wheels. Brakes are still on the cards..

Just a couple of shots from various Sunday cruises. Enjoy! Thanks to Paul and Josh for the photos. 


























































































My friend with the Aston invited his two mates along as well. Hearing them all in the tunnel was incredible.


----------



## FullySick26 (Mar 6, 2009)

I've seen this car on the road a fews, its look awesome!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

A Human rear view mirror!










An amazing and menacing 34GTR!!


----------



## Bisounours (Apr 12, 2009)

Beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## erikv (Mar 16, 2010)

dont change the wheels they look perfect on this car!! do you have some wallpaper size pictures for us please?


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

And it still looks more evil than the 35 to this day. :bowdown1:


----------



## jerrym (Jun 7, 2010)

nice r34


----------



## 94r33_gtst (May 6, 2006)

very nice


----------



## ohms777 (Jul 27, 2010)

:clap:Really nice


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Cheers, guys. 

If you're after wallpapers, let me know which ones and i'll ask the photographer.


----------



## erikv (Mar 16, 2010)

Huy said:


> Cheers, guys.
> 
> If you're after wallpapers, let me know which ones and i'll ask the photographer.




The one with the red r35 wood be great.


----------



## supraph (Oct 9, 2009)

beautiful!!!


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

That nür is just stunning... black whit bronze te37 WOW!! :thumbsup: :clap:









That 34 just make the red 35 look like something my grandfather would drive..

Stop parking next to another mans pride.. :chairshot


----------

